# Rebuilding a Rolf Vector Pro rear wheel



## joelankeny (Nov 12, 2007)

I was in a crash last week and broke several spokes on my Vector pro rear wheel. I can't afford a new wheelset right now so I want to rebuild it. Because of the design is there anything special I need to do. The rim and hub are both fine it's just a matter of replacing the spokes and nipples? Do I need to rebuild using bladed spokes are can I just use regular spokes. One last question I promise - is there a special Rolf tool to get the nipples out or is there an aftermarket tool available?
Thanks
Joel


----------



## Jimmey (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi, 

I have seen a couple of similar posts having trawled google for vector pro's, maybe you're the same joel as from some of the other posts?

If so I have a set of Rolf Vector pro wheels that I'm looking to sell. The rear wheel has basically failed on me - From what I can tell the hub and rim are fine, but the spokes are fatigued and are snapping.

I have one complete front wheel, one spare front wheel hub with an odd number of spokes (spares?) on it, and a complete rear wheel with one broken spoke. You can contact me if you're interested - Or if not, let me know if you have any joy fixing yours up, and I'll see if I can do the same!

James


----------



## arman77 (Nov 17, 2009)

*They can be repaired...*

Joel
After having spoke problems in two different rides last year I was worried that my Rolf Vector Pros were giving out on me. However I was able to find mechanics at both rides to give me temporary fixes, and my bike guy at my LBS has found flat spokes that work. Talk to you bike shop mech and see what he can do. Since my last incident in September, I have had no more spoke problems almost 2000 miles! And I am a big guy, 6'5 270.

Bruce


----------



## DrD (Feb 5, 2000)

Others have had the same problem - looks like both DT and Sapim have options that will fit:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=167206


----------



## arman77 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Very Trur*

DT's are what was used on mine... My wife's bike wheels uses the same spoke so out LBS guy has some in stock should we need them

Bruce


----------



## Jimmey (Jan 28, 2011)

The situation with my Vector pros is that I had one spoke blow out while riding, had it replaced by the LBS only for another to go 5 miles later. 

Is it possible/advisable to rebuild this wheel? What is causing the spokes to snap like that, and will replacing the entire spoke set solve the problem?

Thanks


----------



## b_herb (Apr 5, 2011)

*rolf vector pro hub*

Regarding the tool that is needed for replacing the spokes, I found that the home depot brand husky nut drivers (size 3/16") fits in the wheels. Much better to buy a set at $16 than a dedicated rolf tool at $20. 

However, I only know this because the rear hub on my set of vector pros is cracked and I am looking for a replacement myself. Jimmey- do you still have your broken set?


----------



## Jimmey (Jan 28, 2011)

I do, I have a rear wheel with one bust spoke, a front wheel without issues, and a front wheel shell (hub, few spokes, rim).


----------



## mschaberg (Jul 27, 2015)

Can any of you tell me the spoke lengths for rebuilding a rear Vector Pro wheel? I understand Sapim and DTSwiss would have spokes to fit, but what are the lengths?


----------

